# My Rainbow Lorikeet



## notechistiger (Sep 16, 2011)

Meet Sunny the rainbow lorikeet xD He's loud and annoying, but very playful and cuddly ^_^




Cute Sunny by Ashlee Yarnold, on Flickr




Pats by Ashlee Yarnold, on Flickr




*** by Ashlee Yarnold, on Flickr




Play! by Ashlee Yarnold, on Flickr




Moar Cute Sunny by Ashlee Yarnold, on Flickr




Onomom by Ashlee Yarnold, on Flickr




Sunny by Ashlee Yarnold, on Flickr




Sunny's Cage by Ashlee Yarnold, on Flickr


----------



## MathewB (Sep 17, 2011)

I've always wanted one of these birds, whats the basic husbandry like?


----------



## vampstorso (Sep 17, 2011)

Very cute! I used to handraise them, and my god they're lil nutters!


----------



## dihsmaj (Sep 17, 2011)

Brother-in-law is giving me a 4ft long 5ft high 2ft deep cage he made, reckon I could put one of these in there?


----------



## notechistiger (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for the replies ^_^ They certainly are crazy damn things.

@Snakeluvver3, sounds more then big enough. Remember they love attention too, so don't just lock him in xD

@MathewB, they're pretty easy to look after. I give mine fruit in the morning (anything really; peach, mango, pineapple, apple, cherry, strawberries, etc) and some "Lori-Wet" food at night. He also gets half a bowl full of "Lori-Dry" mix that he picks at during the day, and that's changed every few days. Make sure to provide fresh water daily also, because they loooove to have baths randomly and spill it every where. They need a lot of attention and stimulation, and quite noisy. You need to teach them "No!" quite early on imo, because they like to push the boundaries a lot xD It's also their mission in life to try and clean your teeth, nostrils and ears. They're also very messy. You need to change the substrate in the cage every few days, and I would recommend giving the cage a real good clean every week or two (chemicals are harmful to them, I use hot water only). Also protect the walls and floor around the cage, because their poos can travel quite some distance xD


----------



## kat2005dodi (Sep 17, 2011)

My Sister has them, they projectile poop  Insane but very loveable little guys. The boundary thing sounds like kids


----------



## Jeffa (Sep 17, 2011)

If you dont like cleaning out your snake tanks, dont bother with these guys. Messy as.


----------



## frogstar (Sep 27, 2011)

I've got one of these little guys called "skittles" because of the colour, and your rite they can shoot poo everywhere and are very noisy if you dont pay them attention, but over all its worth it as there funny little buggas.


----------

